# Convertisseur hdmi -> thunderbolt



## tib51 (24 Août 2011)

Bonjour a tous,

J'ai pas mal cherché sur Google et sur les forums, mais je n'ai pas trouvé la solution.
Du temps de l'imac d'avant thunderbolt, il existaient 2-3 boitiers qui conertissaient une source hdmi en signal displayport, que l'on pouvait alors brancher sur l'imac 27' qui devenait un simple moniteur. Outre son prix, l'inconvénient était que le signal de sortie était systématiquement transformé en hd 720, même si l'entrée était en 1080.

Avec l'arrivée du thunderbolt, le mode target display est toujours présent, mais ces adaptateurs ne sont plus compatible. Il faut donc un convertisseur identique mais qui sorte le signal en thunderbolt. Est ce que vous savez si de tels adaptateurs existent?

Est ce qu'il existe un autre moyen d'afficher sur l'imac un signal video hdmi ?

Merci d'avance.

Tib51


----------



## zechrisd (25 Août 2011)

Comme je l'ai posté ailleurs j'ai un convertisseur miniDP vers HDMI pour mettre l'image de l'Imac(21") sur la TV. ce même adaptateur ne permet pas de rentrer l'image d'un appareil équipé d'une sortie HDMI ????

l'adaptateur coute 30 en apple store


----------



## tib51 (25 Août 2011)

Je te réponds ici aussi. Non, ces adaptateurs ne sont pas à double sens.
On trouve très facilement du thunderbolt->hdmi, du displayport->hdmi, on trouve 2 ou 3 références de boitiers hdmi->displayport, mais à ma connaissance, aucun boitier hdmi->thunderbolt.

Et malheureusement, les adaptateurs hdmi->displayport ne fonctionnent plus avec les nouvelles gammes d'iMac thunderbolt.


----------



## indigo (31 Août 2011)

question profane : quand on parle de la *source *on parle bien du Mac et non pas de l'écran ?
tib51, as-tu eu finalement la réponse à ta question qui est proche de mes interrogations actuelles ?
Dans le cas de mon Mac Mini 2011, je souhaite le connecter avec un écran (Nec) 27' 2560 x 1440 équipé dun *DisplayPort* et de deux interfaces *DVI-D :* un adaptateur Display Port > HDMI me permettra-t'il d'avoir cette  résolution de 2560 x 1440) ? (il est indiqué sur les spécification du  MiniMac que la prise HDMI ne va que jusqu'à 1920x1200 pix). De plus tu dis que ces adaptateurs ne fonctionnent plus sur les nouvelles gammes Imac 2011 ? Sans doute aussi alors pour les MinicMac alors ?
Ou bien faut-il un adaptateur DisplayPort>DisplayPort à brancher sur  la prise Thunderbolt du Mac ?? J'avoue ma très grande perplexité étant  qu'il est très difficile de faire un test avec l'écran que je veux  acheter car je ne le trouve pas à Lyon en démo. Et je ne trouve  personne pour me donner des réponses 100% sures (le revendeur n'en sait  rien, au SAV de Nec non plus !! idem dans les magasins Apple)

Ca devient très très compliqué de s'équiper d'un écran à l'heure actuelle...
(je ne souhaite pas un écran 27" thunderbolt de chez Apple car  personnellement je trouve qu'il y a trop de reflets sur la dalle pour  travailler correctement)


----------



## tib51 (31 Août 2011)

Non, notre difficulté est d'utiliser l'écran de l'imac comme moniteur externe.
Dans ton cas, pas de soucis, il est toujours plus facile d'aller vers le hdmi. Les adaptateurs thunderbolt->hdmi existent.

Mais dans ton cas, pourquoi veux-tu passer par du HDMI ? Tu ne pourras pas utiliser la résolution maximale de ton écran ! Passe plutôt par un câble thunderbolt->Displayport. (Un simple câble thunderbolt devrait faire l'affaire puisque thunderbolt et displayport ont la même connectique, et sont compatible).


----------



## indigo (31 Août 2011)

"Passe plutôt par un câble thunderbolt->Displayport. (Un simple câble   thunderbolt devrait faire l'affaire puisque thunderbolt et displayport   ont la même connectique, et sont compatible)."
 
OK ! le cable thunderbolt->Displayport n'existe pas apparement mais je ne savais pas qu'il s'agissait de la même connectique alors je vais essayer un cable simple thunderbolt !
Merci pour le tuyau ! (euh pour le cable...)


----------



## tib51 (31 Août 2011)

En fait je viens de voir que le câble thunderbolt va sortir en mini displayport, et non en displayport. Comme tu as dis que ton écran avait une entrée displayport et non mini displayport, le mieux est, je pense, de prendre ce câble, qui fait minidisplayport (coté Mac mini) vers displayport (coté écran).

http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2009/06/11/un-cable-mini-displayport-vers-displayport


----------



## bloodeyes (6 Septembre 2011)

tib51 a dit:


> On trouve très facilement du thunderbolt->hdmi,



Sur l'apple store, j'ai vu que des cable Thunder vers thunder mais pas de thunder vers HDMI.
Tu les trouve ou ces cables?

Par contre j'ai trouvé du mini display vers HDMI, est ce compatible?
http://www.amazon.fr/Display-Convertisseur-Air-iMac-Compatible-THUNDERBOLT/dp/B002ERBFYM/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1315322029&sr=8-3

minidisplay port, display port et thunderbolt, c'est la meme forme de prise?


----------



## Larme (6 Septembre 2011)

Tunderbolt = MiniDisPlay et bien plus encore...
Les adaptateurs MiniDisplay/HDMI sont donc compatible ThunderBolt.


----------



## tib51 (6 Septembre 2011)

Oui, il te faut un câble minidisplayport -> hdmi

Celui que tu as trouvé semble très bien.


----------



## bloodeyes (7 Septembre 2011)

Merci bien.


----------



## Groumpff (17 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

savez vous s'il y a du neuf pour faire du target display HDMi vers thunderbolt avec les nouveaux imac ?

J'aimerai bien faire TV et console avec un futur imac 27 en fait.

Merci


----------



## tib51 (17 Novembre 2011)

Salut.

Non, à l'heure actuelle il n'y a toujours aucun adaptateur qui permette de le faire.


----------



## Groumpff (18 Novembre 2011)

C'est quand même étonnant qu'on ait pas au moins une feuille de route des accessoiristes ! :mouais:


----------



## tib51 (18 Novembre 2011)

Oui,  c'est très étonnant... À se demander si ce type d'accessoire existera bien un jour...


----------



## guiguima (18 Novembre 2011)

Moi en cherchant, j'ai trouvé ça...







à cette adresse : http://www.blackmagic-design.com/products/intensity/models/


Est-ce que quelqu'un l'a déjà testé ???

Guillaume


----------



## Groumpff (12 Décembre 2011)

A mon avis tu as trouvé la solution ! :love::love::love:

hdmi in & out et connection vers thunderbolt .... et la cerise avec l'enregistrement ! :love:

par contre pas de chaînage possible

vivement un test


----------



## tib51 (12 Décembre 2011)

Sauf que ça fait cher le target display....
Et qu'en est il de la latence ? Si il y a un décalage avec le son c'est mort.
De plus moment fait on si on veut juste avoir un monitoring (juste regarder la Tv) ? On doit lancer un logiciel et le mettre en plein écran ????
Ça peut fonctionner mais c'est quand même loin d'etre élégant comme solution....


----------



## Groumpff (12 Décembre 2011)

tib51 a dit:


> Sauf que ça fait cher le target display....
> Et qu'en est il de la latence ? Si il y a un décalage avec le son c'est mort.
> De plus moment fait on si on veut juste avoir un monitoring (juste regarder la Tv) ? On doit lancer un logiciel et le mettre en plein écran ????
> Ça peut fonctionner mais c'est quand même loin d'etre élégant comme solution....



Si c'est prévu pour de l'acquisition HD, je vois pas pourquoi ça lagguerait.
Le target display des imac 2009 en Mini display port avec l'AV360 était cher également .... ici si on peut faire le target display ou de l'acquisition quand on le souhaite c'est encore mieux sur le papier non ?

Sinon, il y a la question de faire passer ou pas un signal blueray d'une PS3 ou d'une freebox revolution vers l'écran .... surement pas en mode acquisition, mais en target display ???


----------



## vg93179 (12 Décembre 2011)

Mouais ... c'est un peu tiré par les cheveux comme solution .. 
Mais si tout est permis, je propose dans ce cas de récupérer un ancien imac, l'ancien boiter de conversion, de bancher la source hdmi dessus , et avec apple remote desktop (ou même avec le partage d'écran) installé sur l'imac, tu auras la vidéo. 
Bon, il se peut que ca lague un peu... 

Blague à part, il devrait, je pense, y avoir un décalage dans l'affichage avec la blackmagic ... c'est pas fait pour monitorer en temps réel dans ce sens, mais dans l'autre ...


----------



## Stepharma (30 Mai 2012)

Je me permet de remonter ce post

Pas d'autres solutions que celle-ci et surtout moins onéreuse (besoin juste de HDMI-->TB)?

Merci


----------



## tib51 (30 Mai 2012)

Helas non, ni kanex, ni belkin, ni aucun autre à ma connaissance n'ont sorti un adaptateur hdmi->thunderbolt.

C'est navrant, je leur ai déjà souvent demandé ce qu'il en était, mais je n'ai eu que des réponses évasives, rejetant la faute sur Intel et Apple, qui d'après eux ne donnent pas accès aux informations.

Donc pour l'instant, brancher une ps3, une box Tv ou un récepteur TNT est impossible sur un iMac.

Espérons que ça finise par bouger finalement.

Cordialement

Thibaut Casters


----------



## Stepharma (30 Mai 2012)

ni les APN donc

Merci...


----------



## tib51 (31 Mai 2012)

Pour une lecture directement depuis l'appareil photo, non. Mais tu peux toujours importer les photos et les lire ensuite.


----------



## Kraft59 (9 Juin 2012)

Et surtout impossible d'utiliser un Thunderbolt Display en écran pour autre chose qu'un Macbook !


----------



## vg93179 (9 Juin 2012)

Kraft59 a dit:


> Et surtout impossible d'utiliser un Thunderbolt Display en écran pour autre chose qu'un Macbook !



Et un mac mini et en deuxieme écran d'un imac non ?
Donc c'est plutot "il est impossible d'utiliser un Thunderbolt Display en écran pour le mac pro" non ? 
Et ca devrait plus être vrai à partir de mardi ...


----------



## nicolouuu353535 (1 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour , je reviens sur les premiers sujets et je voulais savoir si un système avait marché pour quelqu'un pour mettre une ps3 sur un iMac et savoir si un système marche sur les derniers iMac ?
merci d'avance


----------



## tib51 (1 Juillet 2012)

Non, toujours rien.
Je ne sais pas ce que font kanex et les autres accessoiristes...
C'est rageant!!!


----------



## nicolouuu353535 (13 Août 2012)

Bonjour 
J'imagine que rien n'est encore sortis mais je pense que cela devrait bientôt se faire quand les new iMac sortiront , non ? Ca devrait les relancer enfin j'espère ... 
cordialement


----------



## tib51 (18 Décembre 2012)

Bon, Ben les imacs sont sortis, mais rien n'a changé...
C'est vraiment rageant. Je trouve particulièrement mesquin de la part d'Apple de nous imposer ce type de restrictions sur du matériel de ce prix.

C'est comme les écran Apple, trouvez moi d'autre écran à 1000 qui ne proposent aucune entre hdmi ???? C'est tout simplement délirant, je trouve.

Pour en revenir à l'iMac, la machine est superbe, mais sans la possibilité de brancher une source hdmi, c'est sans moi. 

Par contre à l'Apple store de Lyon part dieu, un vendeur m'a suggèré une solution, qu'en pensez vous ?

Source hdmi (freebox) -> adaptateur hdmi vers dvi -> adaptateur dvi vers thundbolt -> iMac

Je vais voir pour l'existence de ces câbles et la faisabilité de cette solution, mais je veux bien vos avis sur cette proposition.


----------



## ECLiiPSE (22 Décembre 2012)

Yo! 

J'ai acheter mon iMac 27" vers cette fin 2012 et justement moi aussi je veut brancher ma console sur mon iMac donc j'ai le même problème que vous. 

J'ai beaucoup chercher sur internet et pas vraiment de solution, en plus j'ai hésiter a acheter un des adaptateur Belkin, Dr.Bott etc malgré leurs prix mais j'ai vite regretter quand j'ai vu qu'ils ne fonctionnaient plus sur les nouveau iMac...

Pas béte du tout l'idée de faire un branchement HDMI vers DVI puis de DVI vers ThunderBolt mais j'ai pas trouver le câble DVI vers Thunderbolt 

@tib51: tu pense que ça peut fonctionner comme ça, si le câble DVI vers Thunderbolt existe ? Enfin sauf ci tu as trouver une meilleur solution et qui fonctionne, je suis aussi intéresser 

Merci d'avance pour ton aide


----------



## islacoulxii (28 Décembre 2012)

Voici : http://www.blackmagicdesign.com/products/ultrastudio/models

UltraStudio Mini Recorder - $145


----------



## 2ailes (16 Janvier 2013)

Et ça:
http://www.elgato.com/elgato/int/mainmenu/products/capture-convert/GameCaptureHD.fr.html
Par contre il ne faut pas que la source HDMI soit codée HDCP et il semble que la freebox le soit...
Qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## tib51 (25 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je remonte ce sujet car les nouveaux iMac commencent vraiment à me faire envie...

J'ai posé la question auprès de black magic design, mais il semble bien que le boitier ultra studio mini recorder à 115 fasse ce que je cherche.
Je me demande juste avec quel logiciel visionne t'on la source hdmi. Je viens de leur demander, j'attends leur réponse et je vous tiens au courant. En tout cas, ce sera de l'acquisition vidéo, et non une simple utilisation de l'entrée vidéo, certainement beaucoup plus économe pour le processeur... Mais bon, en meme temps c'est plus élégant, car cela permet d'avoir la tv sur une fenêtre, et de faire d'autres choses à coté.

Je trouve quand même que Kanex (que je viens de recontacter) et Belkin auraient du sortir cet accessoire.... Le pire, c'est que Kanex commercialise encore son adaptateur alors qu'il n'est plus compatible avec les iMac depuis plus de 2 ans.... La honte.


----------



## antmuc (25 Septembre 2013)

tib51 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je trouve quand même que Kanex (que je viens de recontacter) et Belkin auraient du sortir cet accessoire.... Le pire, c'est que Kanex commercialise encore son adaptateur alors qu'il n'est plus compatible avec les iMac depuis plus de 2 ans.... La honte.



À ma connaissance, il existe exactement cet accessoire chez Belkin ici sur le site américain.

Par contre, je ne le vois pas sur le site Belkin français. En faisant une recherche google, je suis tombé sur cet article "ici même", sur iOccasion:
Réseau : BELKIN AV360 neuf 
mais bon ça reste cher.


----------



## tib51 (25 Septembre 2013)

Non, cet accessoire, comme le Kanex ne fonctionnera pas sur les iMac. Il date d'avant 2011, lorsque les iMac n'étaient pas encore passés au thunderbolt. Depuis cet accessoire est incompatible.

je viens d'avoir la réponse de Kanex qui me dit qu'ils ont abandonné le boitier hdmi->thunderbolt.
Ils disent qu'il faut absolument une source thunderbolt pour utiliser l'entrée de l'iMac, et qu'il était de fait impossible d'avoir une source hdmi, que ce soit pour eux ou pour d'autres accessoiristes.

En gros, la seule solution passe donc par l'acquisition vidéo, ce qui revient donc à laisser tomber l'entrée vidéo de l'iMac. Dommage.
Je continue de me renseigner sur le produit blackmagic. Je les ai contacté et j'attends leur réponse. Je vous tiens au jus.


----------



## Apple Addict 62 (27 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je viens de découvrir que l'on pouvait mettre une PS3 sur les anciens iMac mais plus sur les récents ! Pour une fois que j'ai une machine récente... je m'apperçois qu'une ancienne était mieux ! Pfff c'est le monde à l'envers...

Bon en tout cas j'ai envoyé quelques mails à l'instant et je cherche aussi la solution...
Si je découvre quelques choses je vous tiens au courant (j'ai vraiment pas envie d'acheter une TV )


----------



## Apple Addict 62 (27 Septembre 2013)

Désolé pour le double post, pas moyen d'editer l'ancien message...

Je viens juste de recevoir ce message de Kanex ce matin (bref en lisant entre les lignes tant que la PS3 n'aura pas de Thunderbolt cela ne sera pas possible il semble) :

Date: 9/26/2013 5:14:03 PM
Hello,

Thank you for contacting us, we are getting a high amount of request for the XD to be compatible with thunderbolt. We don't have any ETA or if there will be such product since Thunderbolt on a iMac/Display requires to have another Thunderbolt device to be able to use your iMac as a display. However you could subscribe to our mailing list located on the bottom of the page and you will be able to received updated news of our upcoming products.

Thank You,
Kanex Support


----------



## tib51 (27 Septembre 2013)

Ahhhhhhh, horreur et desespoir!
Voici la réponse de black magic.
En gros, en ce qui concerne le boîtier dont on a parlé, il y a y petit décalage entre la source et l'affichage, leur logiciel ne propose pas de plein écran et ils ne peuvent pas nous conseiller d'autre  logiciels.
De plus ça ne fonctionnera pas avec les consoles et les blue Ray (sources hdcp).
En gros on oublie ce boîtier.... Retour au point de départ. Pas et solutions.

Hi Thibuat,

Thank you for contacting Blackmagic support.

There is a minimal delay of roughly one frame.
The device is mainly used as a capture device and the software supplied does not provide a full screen view.
Unfortunately I cannot recommend any specific third party software for viewing a live stream on full screen however please ensure that whichever third party software you use supports our card.
I would also advise that most game consoles and blu-ray players are HDCP and that our devices will not recognise an HDCP source.


----------



## Apple Addict 62 (30 Septembre 2013)

Bon...
Autre son de cloche !!
Je suis tombé sur ce blog :[Test] BlackMagic Design Intensity Thunderbolt

L'auteur y explique le fonctionnement de ce boitier... qu'il utilise aussi pour le jeu ! Je l'ai contacté voici sa réponse (avec ma question en dessous) :


"Bonjour Ghislain,

Pour la première question, oui on peut jouer en plein écran grâce à mon tuto exclusif ici : [Tuto] BlackMagic design Intensity Extreme Full Screen Mac

Deuxièmement, pour les branchements, rien de plus simple si on a le matériel comme dit dans le tuto (le câble component étant le plus important avec le Thunderbolt), sinon vraiment aucun problème sur les branchements.

Bon week-end 

Metalnodeug
eXpérience ² Geek «




Le 27 sept. 2013 à 22:09, Ghislain <****@***.fr> a écrit :

De : Ghislain <****@***.fr>
Sujet : BlackMagic Design Intensity Thunderbolt

Corps du message :
Bonjour,

Je viens de tomber sur votre test du BlackMagic Design Intensity Thunderbolt ! Enfin un test clair, simple et... en Français (mon anglais est pas assez technique pour comprendre tout les tests américain)

J'aurais voulu un renseignement (voir simplement une confirmation)
Je souhaite brancher une PS3 sur mon iMac de mi-2011, donc il me faut quelque chose en Thunderbolt. Le BlackMagic Design Intensity Thunderbolt semble parfaitement convenir si j'ai bien compris votre test mais le seul truc c'est que l'on ne peut pas jouer en pleine écran. C'est bien cela  ???

Second point les branchements et la configuration sont-ils simple ? J'ai rapidement regardé votre vidéo de configuration qui se trouve sur votre page test -> [Test] BlackMagic Design Intensity Thunderbolt vos explications sont clair mais je voulais savoir si tout était accessible. Je suis pas con... mais pas non plus un informaticien.

Merci d'avance si vous avez le temps de me répondre.

--
Ce email a été envoyé via formulaire de contact le eXpérience ² Geek http://www.experience2geek.com"

ATTENTION ! Il y a plusieurs type de boitier BlackMagic
Bon en tout cas je ne passerai pas par cette solution car au final cela reviens quasiment aussi cher que d'acheter une TV :hein:


----------



## Lally.t (8 Mars 2014)

Bonsoir je pense avoir trouvé !


Sonnet - Echo ExpressCard/34 Thunderbolt Adapter

+

Carte d'acquisition ExpressCard - Carte d'acquisition video haute définition pour ordinateur portable | 1080p | StarTech.com France

Je pense que ça doit fonctionner non ?


----------

